# Compatibility



## avichandana20000 (Jun 11, 2012)

Is SanDisk Extreme HD Video SDHC 16 GB 45MB/s RTL PR Class 10 Memory Card goes with Sony Cybershot DSC-HX100V Bridge?


----------



## nac (Jun 13, 2012)

Yes, it is...


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 14, 2012)

The answer is *YES*


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info friends.


----------

